

The Dawn of Trustworthy Computing - ptbrodie
http://unenumerated.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-dawn-of-trustworthy-computing.html

======
SixSigma
This is why Plan 9 regards "root" as a design error.

A centralised Authentication Service, preferably behind a securely locked door
with armed guards, protects the Authentication Service. Everyone else needs to
provide credentials to verify their identity in order to read and write files
on other machines, which could be serving files from disk or synthetically.

